# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع > منتدى وفيات القطيف >  >  رحم الله من قراء الفاتحه لروح الشاب السعيد حسين احمد سلمان ال جراد

## hassan1411

رحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة و اهداها الى الشاب السعيد حسين احمد سلمان ال جراد 


الذي توفى اثر حادث مروري يوم الخميس الماضي 17/3/1433


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ۞ الحمد للـﮧ رب العآلمين ۞ الرحمن الرحيم ۞ مآلك يوم الدين ۞ إيآك نعبدُ وإيآك نستعين ۞ إهدنا الصرآط المستقيم ۞ صرآط اللذين أنعمت عليهم غيرالمغضوب عليهم ولآ الضآلين ۞ صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
۞ الحمد للـﮧ رب العآلمين ۞ الرحمن الرحيم ۞
 مآلك يوم الدين ۞ إيآك نعبدُ وإيآك نستعين ۞
 إهدنا الصرآط المستقيم ۞ صرآط اللذين أنعمت عليهم غيرالمغضوب عليهم ولآ الضآلين ۞
 صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## الفراشة الحمراء

*﴿ يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي ﴾
**ورحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة وأعادها لموتى المؤمنين المؤمنات
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* *﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿** 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## hassan1411

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ۞ الحمد للـﮧ رب العآلمين ۞ الرحمن الرحيم ۞ مآلك يوم الدين ۞ إيآك نعبدُ وإيآك نستعين ۞ إهدنا الصرآط المستقيم ۞ صرآط اللذين أنعمت عليهم غيرالمغضوب عليهم ولآ الضآلين ۞ صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## فنون راقي

بسم  الله الرحمن الرحيم ۞ الحمد للـﮧ رب العآلمين ۞ الرحمن الرحيم ۞ مآلك يوم  الدين ۞ إيآك نعبدُ وإيآك نستعين ۞ إهدنا الصرآط المستقيم ۞ صرآط اللذين  أنعمت عليهم غيرالمغضوب عليهم ولآ الضآلين ۞ صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## زهرة الريف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ۞ الحمد للـﮧ رب العآلمين ۞ الرحمن الرحيم ۞ مآلك يوم الدين ۞ إيآك نعبدُ وإيآك نستعين ۞ إهدنا الصرآط المستقيم ۞ صرآط اللذين أنعمت عليهم غيرالمغضوب عليهم ولآ الضآلين ۞ صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------

